# New 28mm Castle Pictures



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

We've recently been using Heresy to show off progress of our brand new 28mm Castle Modular Castle Kits. The kits are now complete and I thought I'd show you some of the fortifications you can build with the final products.



















In the pictures above, you'll be able to see one of our unpainted designs. We created a huge Square Castle Keep, surrounded it with a Massive Octagonal Outer Wall and added a few 28mm Buildings to complete. The whole Castle has been made from Tabletop Workshop modular kits. 

For the first time ever, gamers can design a unique Castle any shape and size. Want to make your Castle taller? Simply add more Tower and Wall middle levels. Smaller? Take the middle levels out completely. Tabletop Workshop Kits are designed to be glued into separate levels and each level uses the same clip and fit system. This means that like a Construction Set, walls can be built up to be as big or small as the creator desires. Want to position your figures inside the Castle? The parapet can be removed during the game allowing easy access to the inside. Simply station your figure next to one of our medieval arrow slits and reign terror from the sky. 



















Not everyone wants a square Castle. That's why we've designed the Tower and Walls to connect at four different angles through the Connector Sets. In fact, we recently set up a Castle Creation Centre (http://www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk/page_castlesrising.html) to show off our favourites. Our Standard Castle Set offers 3 Walls, 1 Wall Gate, 4 Towers and 4 Connector Sets. Add 2 Towers, 2 Walls and 2 Connector Sets to this and you have the ability to create your very own Hexagonal Castle! Furthermore, add 4 Towers, 4 Walls and 4 Connector Sets for a massive Octagonal Castle. 

Unlike some of the alternative products out there, our Castle kits are made of hard plastic. When it comes to price, gamers can get a good chunk of kits for £100; a Standard Wall starts at £15 and Towers are available at £25 each. We also offer a discounted Standard Set which includes 4 Towers, 3 Walls, a Wall Gate and 4 Connector Sets. 

You can find all of the details on http://www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk/

Over time, we plan to release more modular sets so that the Gamers can expand their Castles. We're currently working on the massive 28mm Gatehouse which is next in line!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, I would have given an eye to have something like this when I was a kid. Very cool product.


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

not bad


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking very nice, there  

If I played Fantasy I'd be all over this like a fat kid on a cake.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks really good but the price seems...really high. 

I have something very, very, very similar that I purchased brand new for around $35. Granted mine is in no way modular, it only makes square or rectangular castles, but the difference in price is about $200 shipped - ouch. 

As I said, it looks really good. Just out of my pricerange for something like this.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Could make a really fun Mordheim area out of that! That's a pretty cool set up.


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. How's this for a cool Mordheim set-up Loki1416? The Virtual Design of our new gaming set-up which is currently being made for us by the good people at Battleboards UK!










There are a few more pictures on http://www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk/news/


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@dh1992
That right there would be an awesome Mordheim set up. Would have to "damage it up" a bit though.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Seconded! Add some ruined buildings along the roads, rough the castle up a bit and litter it with rubble and ruined structures and you have one Mordheim-table to rule them all! Really nice!


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Already tried doing a wall with a Dremel. Looks good so far. Needs painting up though!


----------

